# Fathers Day BBQ ........Pictures added



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I'm having my parents and my inlaws over today for fathers day. Doing ribs, a couple of fatties and burgers.

Here's the ribs just getting started.



Fatties in the making. Rolled out Italian sausage



Layer of salami



Mix of mushrooms, sundried tomatos and pickles



Swiss cheese



Roasted red peppers



Rolled and almost ready




There are a few spots where some leakage might happen, so I'm waiting for my wife to come back with some bacon so I can wrap these bad boys up so they don't leak!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

wow, that looks fantastic....can't wait to see a slice of that!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lookin' good Nick!


----------



## john pen (Jun 17, 2007)

good looking grub...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome spread!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

where do we stand now on the fatties>?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 17, 2007)

*lookin Goood!!*


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking good nick. I was wanting to cook but it's raining and I don't fell like getting wet today.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> where do we stand now on the fatties>?



Just pulled them off. They have to cool down so the cheese doesn't run out. I wrapped them in bacon, this could be a cool idea!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cool smool! Take a pic!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Sausage....man doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2007)

You're the man Nick. (Griff on edge of chair waiting for pics.)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 17, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> You're the man Nick. (Griff on edge of chair waiting for pics.)



Me too


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

cut the freakin fattie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

"Bill is sitting at the computer hitting the refresh button waiting for the SLICED pic of that fatty."


----------



## john a (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello, we're all waiting, I think Nick is teasing us.  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, company just left! Great Fathers day. Bacon wrapped fatties, another great invention from Capt. Morgan! I think I'll do them this way all the time. After I finished smoking it, I broke down the WSM to just the lower section and put the grate on that. Kept turning the fatties until the bacon was nice and crisp. Put it in the fridge for an hour to cool a little then sliced. FANTASTIC! Also have the finished picture of the ribs and of course the great fathers day present my family got me. 
Wrapped 

 Done 

 Sliced 


Enough for all 

 The ribs with apricot glaze 


Getting ready for beach grilling 

 Built Weber tough 


My helper


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dude......awesome!
Looks a great day day was had in New Yawk today!!
 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2007)

Great looking grub Nick.  I am going to have to try the stuffed fatty thing.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2007)

Wat to go Nick!
Awesome!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## john a (Jun 18, 2007)

Worth waiting for, good job Nick. Now go to the beach and break in that little Weber.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 18, 2007)

Well done that was worth waiting for. 

Very nice job.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 18, 2007)

I have got to try a stuffed Fatty.  That looks fantastic brother.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 18, 2007)

great lookin Nick....italian sausage fatty is next on my list


----------

